# I' so sorry pond gang



## Guest

All my pond fish are no longer with me. A Herron decided to eat my pond fish the whole lot gone. I was about to buy a net to put over the pond before I get shot down. I was coming to buying the net. Sadly Mr Herron came probably killed them and ate my pond fish.the whole lot is gone. I'm so sorry bond gang. I'm now beginning to think the Herron had something to do with loading Oscar a few days back. 

The mortal of this thread. Please before you go buying fish for your pond please I urge you get a net to protect your fish. I don't want you losing your pond fish the way I lost mine.:cryin:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Oh no Im so sorry Dani thats a terrible thing to happen to all your babys  huge hugs xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww Dan Im so sorry, there is a Heron who comes to the pond where I walk the dogs, I havent seen any frogs this year and its normally teaming with them so I think its had the frogs too.


----------



## davidc

Sorry to hear about this Danielle. 
Huge hugs from me too.


----------



## Guest

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh no Im so sorry Dani thats a terrible thing to happen to all your babys  huge hugs xxx





thedogsmother said:


> Awww Dan Im so sorry, there is a Heron who comes to the pond where I walk the dogs, I havent seen any frogs this year and its normally teaming with them so I think its had the frogs too.


Thanks both. So soon after loading Oscar too.


----------



## jill3

I am so so sorry for your loss. What a rotten thing to happen.
I think pond netting is the only way.
My friend has a pond and when i went to look at it last Autumn there was a Hedgehog floating in there.
I was so upset and cried:cryin: they went straight out and got some netting.


----------



## buffie

Oh Dan I'm so sorry you have lost your fish.I lost a few of mine a few years back to a heron,so I know how you feel. I gave the rest away and filled in the pond as I didnt want it to happen again.


----------



## bulldog200

Oh no dan i am soo soo sorry


----------



## Guest

You don't have things easy do you hen 

Big hugs

RIP little swimmers

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

jill3 said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss. What a rotten thing to happen.
> I think pond netting is the only way.
> My friend has a pond and when i went to look at it last Autumn there was a Hedgehog floating in there.
> I was so upset and cried:cryin: they went straight out and got some netting.


The whole lot gone.


buffie said:


> Oh Dan I'm so sorry you have lost your fish.I lost a few of mine a few years back to a heron,so I know how you feel. I gave the rest away and filled in the pond as I didnt want it to happen again.


was getting netting for it but heron took them all.


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> You don't have things easy do you hen
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> RIP little swimmers
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Was getting a net.


Bulldog200 said:


> Oh no dan i am soo soo sorry


right after losing Oscar.


davidc said:


> Sorry to hear about this Danielle.
> Huge hugs from me too.


if I see that heron.


----------



## paddyjulie

So sorry Dan . X xx


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> So sorry Dan . X xx


Will get more AFTER I get the net this rime.


----------



## cheekyscrip

poor lil fishies...sorry for your loss....:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest

cheekyscrip said:


> poor lil fishies...sorry for your loss....:cryin::cryin:


I should have got a net. Now it's too late.


----------



## Guest

Just been to the pond and saw just one fish we didn't see him before he was hiding and is scared.


----------



## noushka05

aw no Dan im so sorry....maybe a few more fish are hiding, fingers crossed that they are xxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> aw no Dan im so sorry....maybe a few more fish are hiding, fingers crossed that they are xxx


No there are no more we did a search of the whole pond found him deffo no more fish in there.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> Just been to the pond and saw just one fish we didn't see him before he was hiding and is scared.


Have you got anything to keep him in till you get the net?


----------



## katie200

awwwwwwwwwwwwww sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Have you got anything to keep him in till you get the net?


sadly no he is too scared to come out.


katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww sorry for your loss


I can't even face the pond at the minute.:crying:


----------



## Kinjilabs

Awww so sorry Dan, you loved your fish so much too


----------



## Guest

Kinjilabs said:


> Awww so sorry Dan, you loved your fish so much too


The one sister found hiding is very scared.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> sadly no he is too scared to come out.
> 
> I can't even face the pond at the minute.:crying:


awwwww give it time im sorry hun


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwwww give it time im sorry hun


Iwill need time before getting new fish.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Iwill need time before getting new fish.


i know it really hard to lose pets  hugs to you


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear about your fish Dan
My pond has both a net and a decoy heron (dunno if it works)


----------



## Tigerneko

A heron ate my two pond fish once, I was pretty upset about it!

You should get some Koi Karp, the heron didnt touch those


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> i know it really hard to lose pets  hugs to you


Especially like this.


DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry to hear about your fish Dan
> My pond has both a net and a decoy heron (dunno if it works)


Mum is having to feed the tank fish and the one remaining pond fish when he comes out from his hiding place. I can't face the fish at the minute.:cryin:


Verbatim said:


> A heron ate my two pond fish once, I was pretty upset about it!
> 
> You should get some Koi Karp, the heron didnt touch those


I had 20+ in there. I can't get koi carp don't think the pond is deep enough.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I know it's hard Dan but the Heron is only trying to survive


I know they eat fish but it's just that it's the first time I have lost my pets to another animal. I mean how would you feel if it had happened to you mate.:cryin:


----------



## suewhite

Know how you feel Dan blooming Heron took all our fish


----------



## Guest

suewhite said:


> Know how you feel Dan blooming Heron took all our fish


I'm devestated.:cryin:


----------



## debijw

Verbatim said:


> A heron ate my two pond fish once, I was pretty upset about it!
> 
> You should get some Koi Karp, the heron didnt touch those


So sorry for your loss Danielle. :sad:

We've lost a few Koi over the years to the heron and they weren't small or cheap I can tell you., now have massive nets covering the pond. It does detract from the attractiveness but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Guest

debijw said:


> So sorry for your loss Danielle. :sad:
> 
> We've lost a few Koi over the years to the heron and they weren't small or cheap I can tell you., now have massive nets covering the pond. It does detract from the attractiveness but better safe than sorry.


I could have prevented this.


----------



## DKDREAM

I am so sorry for your loss Dan, try and not blame yourself as even with a net i am sure it can still happen. just maybe not to the scale it has. I am sorry x


----------



## Guest

DKDREAM said:


> I am so sorry for your loss Dan, try and not blame yourself as even with a net i am sure it can still happen. just maybe not to the scale it has. I am sorry x


My uncle has a net over his pond with fish in it he hasn't lost a single fish yet to herons.


----------



## Tigerneko

debijw said:


> So sorry for your loss Danielle. :sad:
> 
> We've lost a few Koi over the years to the heron and they weren't small or cheap I can tell you., now have massive nets covering the pond. It does detract from the attractiveness but better safe than sorry.


Yeah it can still happen. Suppose we were fairly lucky, it got it's fill of the goldfish and then off it went.

Hope you are feeling a little better Dannielle


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Yeah it can still happen. Suppose we were fairly lucky, it got it's fill of the goldfish and then off it went.
> 
> Hope you are feeling a little better Dannielle


Not feeling better really. Mums friend said it will be back now it knows there is a fish in my pond who is very scared.


----------

